# Salmon River Slam 2002



## mickey

I will most likely be there. I seem to find a way unless circumstances are extreme.


----------



## solasylum

NO.....I haven't made it to an outing yet and would love to make it to one. This weekend would be good with me! I know there is a campground in Bridgeton on the Muskegon. Not sure if the name but it might be Chinook campground. Let me know if you're interested in this campground and I can get the name and #.

Scott


----------



## Shoeman

That's the same weekend the "girls" are having their Salmon Float.

That is my last weekend at Henning. I will come see you guys and join the festivities, at least for a few hours. Just let me know where and when.  

I will float one of the upper sections of the PM. Maybe I'll see some of you on the river.


----------



## gunrod

I'll be staying at Twin Oaks in our trailer trying to land Jessy's first deer. Hopefully he is successful allowing some time to meet up for some fishing. If the potluck is near we will at least make it for that.


----------



## quix20

don i thought about the distance from the lands inn, but i figured most of the guys last year went to the pm on sunday (when i was there). seems like most said not much was happening at the MO on saturday.

i dont really care where we stay personally. More than likely i will sleep in my car at a rest area on the way up after my game. with my luck it will be like last year and a game that is supposed to start at 4 wont get going till 5 or so. 2 hours at least for that and then an hour at home packing last minute things and the 2 or 3 hour trip and i wont be up till after midnight.


----------



## unregistered55

Well it sounds like we will have a decent turnout...

Splitshot....Serial Fish Killer...you guys have any Input to help me out a little?


----------



## broncbuster2

trout;
you could ride up with me if ya like,i will probably leave on fri night or early sat morning. i will cover you getting home if you decide to ride with don, if , he has to leave. dont worry about covering the costs.

Last year i heard that there were fish lower in the river, around maple island, might have to check that area out this year.


----------



## foersterhunter

Count me in if someone is interested in floating down river with me on Sat.I may have one extra seat in my driftboat .


----------



## unregistered55

The Dates are gonna definately be September 27-29th...
We are in the process of looking for a campground with showers to stay at. Chef has offered the Lands Inn for the Non-Campers. Due to Inflation, the Price is $35 a Night...still a GREAT DEAL! Thanks Chef!

Lastly, we are looking for a central spot to have our Saturday Night Campfire and Cookout Potluck Dinner. We need a place that we can have a Bonfire, make noise and not get kicked out and central to the Lands Inn and the Campground we choose, so if anyone has any ideas let us know! The plan is to be off the River by 4pm on Saturday and meet at this spot aroud 5-6pm Saturday to Mingle and get to know each other and such.

I am gonna make two more threads, one for Wading Fishermen and one for Floating Fishermen so we can talk and plan out groups and fishing trips before we even get up there...

I'll let ya know the Campground ASAP and if anyone has the reservation phone number to Lands Inn please post it!


----------



## fishctchr

There are a bunch of campgrounds in the Ludington area, one, the Vacation Station is fairly close to the Lands Inn so you could have the cookout there and the piers, surf and lower river are close. I don't know yet if I'll be coming but just trying to help with options.


----------



## chromium

Count me in. Not sure about Sarah yet with womens outing and all.
Don, let me know if there is anything I can do.

-John


----------



## unregistered55

Cool this is all working out GREAT! I am finalizing the plans but it looks like we have a place that will cost $5.00 a night per adult with coin showers and heated bathrooms and a big area for tents...Also a Pavillion for our pot luck Dinner and Bonfire Saturday Night and all are at the same place!  

More details to follow soon!


----------



## Steely-Head

I'm in!


----------



## unregistered55

For any newcomers to this outing, I wrote an article last year on How to rig and fish and here is a quick-link to it. Just remember you can apply the same technique using a regular Spinning Rod & Reel too if ya don't wanna buy a New Fly Rod....

The Link: Here is a Quick-Link to an Article I wrote on the How-to of River Salmon Fishing: http://www.michigantroutstreams.com/michigantroutstreams/fishing_for_river_kings.htm


----------



## Neapolis

I'll be there. I'll probably drive in from Hennings for the festivities, but *I WILL BE THERE*


----------



## unregistered55

Ok I need a head count of the people who will be camping. Any child under 12 will probally be free if the one place I have in mind works out. So If you all don't mind can ya reply again and say how many adults and children under 12 are gonna be tent camping with us? Thanks this is just for a Ball Park Figure to see how big of a spot we need to reserve....


----------



## tangleknot

Ok guys, you are going to either love me or hate me for this one! LOL! The weekend of the MS outing is the same weekend of the ladies outing we are trying to get planned. Do any of you guys want to get your ladies introduced to your addiction(I am referring to fishing, not wisers or yucca )?

Bring your wives or girlfriends(hopefully you don't have both!). We will have a fun weekend for sure! No experience required! I am no expert but I would love to help anyone out with what I do know. It will be a weekend of fun for sure!


----------



## Gone Fishing

Don, it looks like myself, my wife, Paul and Bud the dog might very well be able to make it. We would be tent camping. Paul really wants a river Brown but when I showed him some pics of river Kings, he's pumped! What place are you thinking of reserving?


----------



## solasylum

I will probably be by myself or possibly one other person.

N.O.......what campground are you thinking?

Scott


----------



## mickey

Sounds good tangleknot. Anyone know a girl I can bring?


----------



## chromium

We'll keep you in mind Mike. I'll see if we can "Hook you up".


----------



## unregistered55

The Campground will be a no-reservation required. When you get there you just say you are with the Michigan-Sportsman.com Group and pay you $5 an night per adult and they will tell ya where we are. I am just Ironing out the details. I will post all the info as soon as I find out the number of people (Ball Park Figure)

The Campground is Right in Baldwin, Minutes from the PM River...

Also there will be some availability for Campers and Motorhomes too, I will know more about that in a few days...


----------



## QueenSalmon

Don,

I posted in the ladies forum also. I just wanted to let you know that Rivernut and I will be there. I hope we can bring the dogs!!!!! I'm not sure yet if we will have TJ or not. I'll bring along the jello shots of course 

QS


----------



## unregistered55

OK...The news everyone has been waiting for... We will be Staying at Ivan's Canoe Livery Campground on M-37 Right in Baldwin and near BBT! 

Ivan's will collect for campers on arrival. $5.00 per adult per night. No charge for 12 yrs of age or under. You just have to stop at office when you get in. They will tell everyone where we are camping at the office. We have the Pavillion reserved for us on Saturday evening/night. There are outside lights, larger firepit for bonfire, and it is close to the rest rooms. If guests that aren't staying here come to the Dinner there is no charge. There are plug in's to cook.

They also have spaces for motor homes or campers. The price is the same. $5.00 per adult and a $3.00 charge to hook up to electric per night. They do not have many water sites but we do have a dump station with water access. They have ice & propane on premises. The showers are coin operated and take 25cents for 7 and 1/2 min. I am not sure if the Campers and MotorHomes need a reservation. I will find out and post soon or you can call Ivan's at 231-745-9345.

I need a Head count so I am Starting a new thread titled "Salmon River Slam Cookout" Please post there and tell me how many Adults (Over 12 years old) and how many children are camping with you if you will be in a tent. Also if you are Participating in our TOP NOTCH Sat Evening Cookout or not and what you are bringing if you are! This should be a BLAST!!! See you there!


----------



## solasylum

Wow Don....it sounds great and hopefully the fishing will be good.

I can't wait and it should be a blast!!

Scott


----------



## quix20

don, 

is it gonna be a problem if i come late that night?? like i said earlier i wont be up there till probably around midnight if not later. but that of course all depends on what happens at the doctors on monday.

i am not sure about my dad yet. i am thinking he might come up early sat or sun. morning with one of his friends, but i am not sure yet. we havent seen each other in a few days so i cant say for sure what he is doing.


----------



## unregistered55

Sean I don't think it will be a problem as long as ya pay the next morning...


----------



## broncbuster2

I will be bring 1 friend (same as the trout outing) and staying in a tent, i can cover quix's fee before he gets there.
will wait and see what everyone else is bringing before i decide what to bring..........


----------



## kingfisher2

I will try to make this one....depends on the work situation.


----------



## unregistered55

PLEASE IF YOU HAVEN'T DONE THIS YET...Please POST IN THE OTHER THREAD I MADE TITLED: "Salmon River Slam Cookout" and LET ME KNOW IF YOU PLAN ON CAMPING IN A TENT AT IVAN'S WITH US & POST HOW MANY ADULTS (OVER 12 YEARS OLD) AND HOW MANY CHILDREN. ALSO IF YA PLAN ON PARTAKING IN THE COOKOUT SATURDAY EVENING PLEASE SAY SO AND LET US KNOW WHAT YOU ARE BRINGING...I need this for a head count on how big of a Group Site to reserve for us and so we can have another superb cookout like we did at the Mighty Mo outing this past June...

THANKS>>>>> Don aka Northern_Outdoorsman


----------



## unregistered55

From I-75 take US-10 West to M-37 (Baldwin) Turn left (south) on M-37...
They are one mile south of Baldwin on east side of street. Two miles north of river, three miles north of BBT. Address is 7332 South M 37...

From I-96 take the M-37 North Exit all the way to Baldwin...after you pass the city of White Cloud you will be roughly 15 minutes away, watch for Ivan's Canoe Livery on your right...


----------



## unregistered55

Come on members! Time is running out! It will be here before ya know it! I am going to need a rough estimate of tent campers by the weekend of Sept 7th...You can still come if ya haven't replied by then, this is just a rough estimate for reservation purposes...we will find ya room to place your tent, should be plenty of space!


----------



## chromium

Don,
I'll be bringing the rig with just Sarah and I. Do you know if they have a spot with 30AMP plugs?


----------



## unregistered55

They said they have electric hookup and it looked like ya didn't have to reserve them...$3 extra a night...I will find out for sure the weekend of the 7th as I am going up then to check things out and do some fishing!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

N-O,

I put a post in the Salmon River Slam Cookout and in the Wading people spot. Just in case you haven't seen them yet.

F4S
Dale


----------



## unregistered55

Cool Thanks Dale I got ya on the list...let me add if ya decide at the last minute just come on up to Ivan's and say you are camping with Michigan-Sportsman.com and we will fit your tent in!


----------



## mickey

I am planning on going, Don. 1-2 Adults in a tent.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

N-O, 

I will be there, even if i'm alone. I'm sure I could make a new fishing buddy.

Until then

Keep the line TIGHT

Dale


----------



## Steely-Head

I'll sleep in my car if I have to, but does anyone have a spot in their tent/camper/RV for me?


----------



## unregistered55

Art, I am sure there will be space for you, If I have too I will clear a spot in my tent for ya, just be forwarned, it smells like "DEAD CRICKETS"


----------



## Shoeman

Don, I just left a message at Henning for Dale to call me. He's out and about. I'll know more soon.


----------



## Shoeman

Don, 
Dale doesn't need a site. He will stay at Henning and come up Saturday night for the festivities.


----------



## unregistered55

K thanks Ralf!


----------



## Whit1

I haven't taken a look at these posts as we have a son who is getting married on the 28th up in Elk Rapids. Is anyone going to be around on Monday?.............Ralph?


----------



## Shoeman

Yup and I could use a spotter. I will be there with Kingfisher. I think, there's room in the boat and in the RV.


BTW, loved the article in Mid-west Outdoors.


----------



## gunrod

Whit, I may also be in Welston on Monday. I don't know definite plans yet though. If I am, I will not be boating but shore fishing. I'm leaving the boat home since this trip up is mostly for the youth hunt. Monday may be my only day to fish before leaving for home.


----------



## solasylum

Well guys I am not going to make the Saturday feast. I am obligated to attend a wedding and reception on Saturday. However, I may come up Friday and fish Saturday morning. I will still bring the steaks and burger for others to enjoy if you'd like? 

I would like to make it up and meet some folks if nothing else. Generally, is there anything happening on Friday night?

Let me know,

Scott


----------



## Shoeman

Scott, I plan on arriving Friday, but it will be very late. I'm sure some of the members will be in rare form by then.
I would bring a Berlitz Dictionary..... LOL The Jive-Drunken Fool/ English Edition would be a great asset


----------



## solasylum

Yeah....I will plan on being there because I can't miss it! I may even make my way back up after the wedding reception if I can get out of there at a decent hour! We'll see.....Friday for sure at this point.

Scott


----------



## mickey

My attendance at the outing is in jeopardy due to a research paper just assigned to me this week. It's a long one and due Oct. 9. Now, if I didn't work full time, no problem...but weekends are going to be key on this one. I will try and get as much done as I can before and see where I stand. 

This sucks. Ive been looking forward to this for a long time.... 
Dont count me out yet....


----------



## Shoeman

Perhaps we can help......


----------



## unregistered55

Ralf, I may stay Monday also....

Mickey...What is the Topic? I will start the research now, we have a week still...Can it be typed???


----------



## mickey

Right now I am gathering research to pick a topic. Im not even that far. Hopefully, I can do a LOT this weekend. This really stinks. 
It has to be typed...double spaced.....12 font. Get goin' on that Don
My professor handed out a sample paper this week, and it was 15 pages without the works cited. ugh.


----------



## unregistered55

"Typed" can be on a Computer....Right???? You haveta go...Bob is gonna be there!!!!!!


----------



## mickey

What I will probably do is just take off early Sunday morning. That way the guilt won't be so much. Take off Friday after work, fish/eat sat., leave first thing sunday morning to hit the library/computer on the way home....I can probably justify that in my head. 
Damn teachers Next week, I will explain to her that the salmon are running and my buddies are going up north to have some fun. She'll understand


----------



## Brian S

What if you brought her . . .


----------



## YPSIFLY

Mickey,

I've got almost ten years of papers either on the hardrive, in folders somewhere, or locked away among the cobwebs in my head.

Whaddya want? Got a really good one on Douglass Houghton!

The YPSIFLY Research and Term Paper Mill is now officially open.

We accept microbrews, flies and spawn as payment!


----------



## unregistered55

[email protected]!!!!....Yea, Mickey...Bring her...we'll make sure ya get and "A" in the Class


----------



## mickey

Hmmm, let me think about that one.........

no.

Thanks for the offer Ypsi. It's not that I don't want to do my paper, just wish I had an extra week... 

I'll work it out. I just thought I was gonna cruise into next weekend, but an extra hurdle to jump.


----------



## gunrod

Mickey, can you give us an idea on what the paper has to do with. I have some paper writing experience and some of us can send you some research items that may expedite things so you can fish. I've got a twenty pager that I got an 'A' on in multiple classes I keep just in case. It's on the public right to carry handguns.

Got a laptop?  We could work on the paper as a group bonfire project. Hope the teacher understands drunkenese though.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

LMAO @ YPSI AND N-O


----------



## DryFly

Got your problem taken care of.

I have picked the topic for you.

"THE SPAWNING AND FEEDING HABITS OF FALL SALMON".

You just show up at the outing next weekend and there will be many of us to help you research the issue..


----------



## No Threat

Looks like I can make it. Kind of late to get in on this but it sounds like too much fun to miss. I will be coming up Saturday afternoon and fishing through Sunday. Also, approx. what time is the cookout on Sat? I don't want to miss it but would like to get some fishing in Sat. afternoon. 

See you all there.

Jeff


----------



## chromium

My guess is that the cookout would start somewhere between 7PM and 8PM. Glad you can make it.


----------



## quest32a

confirmed im in, just don't know when exactly i am coming friday or sat. oh well it should be a great time. and i am looking foward to the company and maybe even hooking a few fish. i am excited.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Well I'm still hoping to make it. My son came down ill today and the Doc sait 2 to 5 days before he back in action. We're hoping for the more speedy recovery but only time will tell for sure. He was crying on the way home from the Dr. saying he would miss the Salmon Slam. We have our fingers crossed and hopefully he will get better soon. If the worst happens, I'll contact someone to bring the Perch fillets!


----------



## gunrod

Hope he gets well in time. Mine was pretty sick for two days but it seems that he is recovering well. I hear a bug is going around that has been hitting the kids for a day or two. Let's hope that is the case and he is well for the weekend.


----------



## gunrod

This is for Manistee but did anyone see the weather for this weekend:

Saturday and Sunday
Mostly cloudy with a chance of rain showers...possibly mixed with wet snow or sleet at higher inland locations. Lows 35 to 40. Highs 50 to 55. 

It should move fish, stain the water and work out good for the youth hunt but Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## gunrod

I did the steelie thing at the Joe last January and wish I could have done the PM one also (that looked great with all the snow). But I wasn't planning on having to take so much. Just started packing and glad I did. 

I wasn't ready to skip fall right for the winter yet. Lookin' forward to removing that skunk to the left though.


----------



## YPSIFLY

I'm not worried about the cold. The worst will come at night, and I'll have a keg in my tent!


----------



## unregistered55

John...Paul has "Salmon Fever" the only cure IS to MAKE the Outing!  Get Well Paul!

Weather...I have shorts, long Pants, Long Johns, Winter Coat and a Rain Jacket...Let it Rain...Let it Snow...Let it be 90 Degrees...


----------



## Shoeman

LOL @ Ypsi

Now that's cold. If one snuggles up to a keg to keep warm.
It was like that last weekend. Low 40's in the am and 70's by noon.


----------



## mickey

After reading all the reports today, all I can say is...IM GEEKED!! 

This is gonna be fun../..


----------



## solasylum

Yes...only two days and counting!!

I should be up there around 5 or so on Friday.
Can't wait to meet everyone.

Scott


----------



## riverboy

I havent posted anything before because the wife and I had plans for that weekend of the salmon slam. But now those plans have fell threw. There is a definite chance I will be able to go to the salmon slam! My question is. Is it to late to sign up! I will know definitily by tonight if my P.O. (the wife) will give me parole. I will post if I can or cannot go tommorrow morning. I will be probably be leaving thursday night or friday morning and be fishing hard all weekend. I am still fairly new to fly fishing for salmon so if there is someone willing to help a guy out it and take him under his wing it would really be appreicated! I am a quick learner! If I can make the outing Do you guys need me to bring anything? Also is there enough room for another tent? Thanks!!! Really Sorry for the late reply. I hope its not to late


----------



## chromium

Riverboy,
It's not to late. Glad you may be able to come. We'll find a spot for your tent, not to worry. As far as what to bring? Bring some sort of desert if you can but anything is fine.
There will be alot of people from the site willing to give you some pointers on Salmon fishing the PM. This site is all about education and sharing experiences.........take it from me. I have learned alot.

-John


----------



## unregistered55

Glad to see you can make it Riverboy! 

For those of ya wondering about the weather here it is:

BALDWIN,MI 

4-Day Extended Forecast 
Thursday 
Intermittent Clouds 
69°F High / 51°F Low 
Friday 
Mostly Cloudy 
65°F High / 47°F Low 
Saturday 
Intermittent Clouds 
58°F High / 37°F Low 
Sunday 
Intermittent Clouds 
65°F High / 48°F Low


----------



## Shoeman

Don, I won't be up until Saturday morning. Hopefully, I can catch up with a few members and get into a float.
We will spend Friday night at Henning. 
If anyone needs my site, please feel free to give it to them.

Thanks


----------



## YPSIFLY

Now that you mentioned floating......

I havent fished from a boat since I was 13. If anyone has space for me, I'll gladly do some rowing. I love fishing from the bank, but if I could experience a little drifting....

Either way, I'm looking forward to fishing with some friends I have yet to meet.

-Chris


----------



## stelmon

I have been working on the parent's to let me come to this outing and I think I have them If I do come, I will probably be up late friday night because I want to fish a river on the way. 

I would like to float with someone at all possible but the bank will be fine also. Hopefully I can fish with someone this time. 

Also, if anyone has room on there campsite for me and my truck I would gladly appreciate it. If there is no room, I will just sleep in my truck somewhere. 
I'll let ya know


----------



## unregistered55

Stelmo it is $5 per night per person and there is a Big area where we are setting up tents...Someone should have room but if ya have a tent bring it just in case!

Ralf you will be there Sat night at the RV site Right?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I'm heading up north now. At long last. Fishing the Platte tonight, I heard there are 10,000 cohos at the wier. Might be tough fishing pools with 800 fish. Then it's down to the lower Betsie on Friday all day, and the Big M on Saturday. See you all at Ivans late Sat afternoon. Hang 'em high. 

Life is good


----------



## stelmon

Lucky you Stein,

I think I can do that Don, thanks


----------



## Shoeman

Yup, I will stay Saturday night and plan on floating Saturday morning. I should arrive about 7am.

Ypsi, I may have room in my boat on Sunday.


----------



## gunrod

I am fishing some on Monday before returning home. Anyone else fishing Monday? It may be the only day to fish but so I am leaving the boat home.


----------



## Shoeman

Bring the boat , Man
Without it, you'll be limited to a few holes. I'll be there, Monday along with KF. 
We may hit another creek on the way home


----------



## riverboy

anybody going early? I am planning on leaving bright and early friday morning. Anyone interrested in meeting up for some fishing on friday? I'll Probably hit the PM. Let me know what time and a place to meet and ill be there!


----------



## mickey

Dang it Riverboy. That is too tempting. I have been trying to convince myself that work is the right thing to do tomorrow.....I will know more tonight. yikes.


----------



## riverboy

oh come on mickey work will still be there monday morning. That sounds like a pretty bad cough you have there. I think you may have a fever also. Salmon fever that is! You had better call in sick. no sense in getting your coworkers sick. Ill check back tonight before I go to bed, to see if your condition has worsened! Anyone else feeling a little cold and fluish?


----------



## chromium

YPSI Said:


> but if I could experience a little drifting....


I don't know YPSI, you may not want to go with Ralf. I hear that "EVERYBODY" catches fish but Shoeman!


----------



## Shoeman

Hey you beat me to it.....  

I think, I'll be ok. Now that the skunk was returned to it's rightful owner........ lol 

I hate when guys abondon their pets


----------



## stelmon

That's cool guys if you want to keep that up. I have apologized and left it at that. I would apologize again, but I am not a ************* and keep to my word. If this is trying to scare me away, it won't. I see words getting around, great rep I have, Thanks guys. Don't expect me to get flies off of the TV this time. At least I know who my real friends are. 

Mickey, but just think, all those kids will be wooping and chearing that they get no homework, but what's better, fishing, or snotty(mostly) teens.


----------



## Shoeman

He just made a joke. Lighten up.......


----------



## Steely-Head

Well, I cant miss the football game, so I will make it up there by no later than 8:00 PM saturday. CANT WAIT!!


----------



## fishctchr

Shoeman I want you guys to think about me while you are scarfing down that good food and fishing. I will unfortuneately be running my boat back to St Joe from Ludington. It is supposed to be a pretty good northeast switching to north blow, gotta love a tailwind. 4 to 6 footers yee ha.


----------



## chromium

Take it easy Stelmo. It's just a joke. Your real freinds have driven you to outings and some have taken you out fishing on their boat numerous times. (Who's your buddy?)
You need to lighten up man.


----------



## tangleknot

Stelmon, relax. Ever read some of the posts that Chromium and I throw back and forth at each other? It's just a little friendly banter. We have a good chuckle over it at the end of the day.

Sit back, have a laugh, and come back with a witty post. Have some fun with it!


----------



## chromium

Steely-Head,

Don't forget that Ugly Stick!

*And yet another:*

Bring your Croakies, Kingfisher will be there!

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Steely-Head

IT WILL BE THERE!!! actually, i bought a silstar i like better, but I will bring the ugly stick just for you John. lol


----------



## chromium

See. He laughed. Actually, it's really quite easy. Give it a shot.


----------



## Gone Fishing

I'm right behind ya! 30 more minutes of work, tick tock tick tock, then load the truck and hook up the boat and we're off. See ya all there!


----------

